# Kettos allampolgarsag !



## Janika911 (2009 Augusztus 25)

Sokszor felmerult mar ez a tema mas forumokban is, gondoltam inditok egy topic-ot erre a celra itt is. Foleg aki itt el, vagy mashol is, de van Magyar, vagy mas allampolgarsaga is. 
Kerlek benneteket hogy osszatok meg tapasztalataitokat, (remelem jol irtam)  

En most keszulok Magyarorszagra, es kb 5, 6 honapot maradok ott. Megrendeltem a jegyet, es az utazasi irodaba mondtak hogy ugyanazzal az utlevellel kell jojjek vissza, amelyikkel megyek is. 
Kerdes: Sok formumban latom irjak hogy 2 passportal utaznak, es az itteni hatosagoknak, az ittenit mutatjak, az ottaniaknak meg az ottanit, tehat minden orszag a sajat utlevelet latja. Idaig rendben is van, mert nekem is van mindketto, Ervenyes Kanadai, es ervenyes Magyar utlevel. Ha a kanadaival lepek be az orszagba es 90-napon tul tartozkodok, kell vizum, de miert is kene vizum a sajat szulo hazamba bemenetelnel, foleg ha van Magyar utlevelem?! Ha Itt kanadaival szallok gepre, es pld Parizsban atszallok a magyar gepre, akkor mit mondjak, vagy melyik utlevelet mutassam a Francia hatosagoknak? Sokszor utaztam mar Europaba, meg mindenfele a vilagban, de soha nem voltam 1, 2 honapnal tobbet. Van ezzel kapcs valakinek javaslata? Szerintem masokat is erdekel a dolog. Lehet holnap felhivom a Magyar nagykovetseget, Ottawaban, es tobbet fogok akkor tudni, de addig is szeretnem hallani a ti sajat meglatasotokat. 
Roviden; Kettos allampolgarsag, 2 Utlevel ~ Hogy utazzunk, mikor, hol mit mutassonk fel...


----------



## Melitta (2009 Augusztus 25)

Mo-rol mikor josz ki ha 6 honapnal tobbet toltottel el,akkor feltetlen kell bemutatnod a magyar utlevelet,mert mas kulonben 5 evre kitilthatnak. Illetve ha csak canadai utleveled van akkor 6 honapon tuli tartozkodasnal kulon kerni kell ra engedelyt megindokolva.
Utazasnal ugy canadaba vagy franciaknal a canadai utlevelet kell bemutatni, ahogy irtad menet kozben nem lehet cserelni utlevelet.
Amivel elindultal azzal kell megerkezned is.


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Augusztus 25)

Koszi Melitta, Minden stimmel, de ezt a 6-honap szabalyt sehol se lattam, vagy olvastam meg. Az ottawai Magyar kovetseg honlapjan 90-nap van megjelolve kulfoldieknek. Magyarorszagra nem mint kulfoldi megyek, hanem mint egy EU-s Magyar allampolgar EU-s utlevellel (is). Ezen, a lentiekben linkelt oldalon olvastam sokat kettos allampolgarsagrol, es dual utleveles utazasokrol, es majdnem mindenki azon a velemenyen van, vagy tapasztalattal bir hogy a Kanadai hatosagoknak csak kanadai utlevelet mutatok, es ahogy Europai foldre lepek, csak a Magyar utlevelet hasznalk, Visszafele jovet ugyanugy, Tehat itt csak Kanadai utlevelet latnak a kanadaiak, Jovet, menet, es ott meg csak EU-st. 

Link: http://www.fodors.com/community/europe/ 

Btw: Asszem ennek az oldalnak is Magyar a gazdaja...


----------



## ltoth (2010 Június 3)

Mostanában szerzett valaki kanadai állampolgár magyar állampolgárságot, mennyi időbe telik? M
agyarul beszél és magyar felmenői vannak az unokatestvéremnek.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Június 3)

Rendezett tartozkodasi engedely tehat pl landed status 3 ev canadaban eltoltott ido utan lehet beadni a kervenyt , ami lehet hogy 8-10 honap is mire bekerulsz a sorba.


----------

